# Hedge trimmer clutch problem



## Whats what (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi, 
I recently bought a Japanese petrol hedge trimmer, Robin HT491WV (I'm told Makita later bought the company and sold the same trimmer as HTR4901). It came with an Echo CS3050 chainsaw and both appear in excellent unmarked condition, they were clearly well looked after, and had seen little use before the owner passed away. It starts and runs beautifully but the clutch doesn't engage until the revs are very high, even then the drive is weaker than you'd expect I've looked at the clutch drum / shoes and they're immaculate, no wear whatsoever. It's almost as if the spring is too strong but all the signs are that it's never been opened up so everything is as it came from new. I figured it maybe just needed some use but it's not improved. The engine sounds sweeter than any I've used, I'm stumped and before I start looking further I'd be very grateful for pointers / advice from those more experienced than myself . Thanks .


----------



## CR888 (Apr 22, 2018)

Have you sprayed any lube on the blades??


----------



## Whats what (Apr 22, 2018)

CR888 said:


> Have you sprayed any lube on the blades??


Hi, Yes, the blades were a bit dull ,took them off touched them up , no sign of them being sharpened before. Oiled them and reassembled, but there was no change. Also checked the spacers , they give a clearance of 0.010" so they're not binding.


----------



## CR888 (Apr 23, 2018)

One of the planetary style bearing may have jumped out and is kinda jamming in the main gearbox. Has the gearbox got fresh grease in it or old dried out crud?? I'd be opening it up & taking a look.


----------

